# I'm on a roll here! Cover Songs!



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm going through my Hard Drive and am finding songs I did in the past with different bands I was in! Check out these 2 covers from Gary Moore and Michael Schenker - vocals were done by a chap in the UK called 'Geordie', not sure of his real name.

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/parisian-walkways

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/armed-and-ready

I love playing these songs live, they have so much energy and feel about them.

Cheers again!
Jim


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice! I liked how you(?) held the note on Parisian Walkways at ~2:30 mark.
Not too many bands can pull off MSG. Geordie has quite the voice.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

The long sustained note was me standing in front of my Marshall stack with my Les Paul and the amp on 10! I had ear plugs in! You can hear things in the room rattling!

Geordie is an awesome singer.


----------

